# Can I like a post on mobile view?



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

This may be a silly question but I haven't figured out how to do it yet - can I like a post on mobile view? I see how to reply and quote and share, but no like. Help?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry I don't know the answer. I hope someone helps you. 
When using my phone I use Tapatalk. A pretty nice app. 

(By the way, I used to love Blue's Clues!).


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

As of now you are unable to like posts in the mobile enhanced view. 
As recommended, the Tapatalk app has more features than the EMV. 
Here is a link to the app: https://tapatalk.com/

Richard.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

